# 96 Nissan Altima front end



## matty8378 (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a ticking sound in the right front wheel area when driving, has anyone else had this problem with a 96 altima?? possible that its a cv joint or something like that?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

unless the cv joint is extremely bad, it will only click under power on a turn. otherwise, those things are pretty much quiet until they go bad. did you check for a rock in your tire? even a cracked rotor? look for the obvious at first and then look for mechanical reasons. remember the K.I.S.S. method for everything - Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## matty8378 (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks, yes i checked for the rock, ill check the rotors, they were just replaced a month ago. it doesnt matter if im turning or going straight, the noise is constant. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

then check the dust shields also and see if they are touching anything. also, check the clip on the cv boots. something could have even hit that and made it stick up a little. does the sound speed up and slow down with vehicle speed?


----------



## matty8378 (Jul 18, 2004)

the sound speeds up with vehicle speed and sounds like it rattles going over a bump, like something might be loose. im going to check all those things you said. is it possible new rotors could be bad? they are brand new.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its possible but not likely. more than likely, the little clip that goes over the end of the pad is dangling over the vents of the rotor or maybe they bent the heatshield a little. did the noise start after the rotors were changed out?


----------



## matty8378 (Jul 18, 2004)

yep, it started about 2 weeks after they were changed out. im going to look at it tomorrow, ill let you know what i find. thanks for the tips...


----------

